# What is the most effective tip to lose belly fat in a month?



## Derek Wilson (Jul 28, 2019)

Here are 10 simple ways:

*1. Set Realistic Goals:*


Before starting your weight loss regime, it is important to understand that 1 month is too short a time to achieve a dramatic weight loss. So, set realistic goals such as losing 2 to 3 pounds per week. There are numerous fad diets and crash diets that can cause rapid weight loss within a short span of time. But they are often accompanied by several health risks. Moreover, most of the weight lost is water weight and you end up gaining weight rather than losing it after stopping with the diet plan. So, it is advisable to go for a healthy weight loss regime. Initially, you might lose more weight but by the middle of the month, your weight loss is most likely to slow down. At the most, you can expect to lose about 10 pounds in a month.


*2. Cut Down on your Calories:*


Your weight is directly associated with your intake of calories. Caloric intake of 3500 calories makes up one pound of fat. So, in order to lose one pound, you need to consume 3500 less calories which is rather impossible. One way to achieve weight loss is to cut at least 500 calories from your daily diet. By doing this daily for 7 days, you can lose one pound in a week. There are several ways of cutting down on calories. You can eat smaller portions on your plate and replace high calorie foods like sweets and fries with fresh fruits, vegetables and salads. Incorporate a diet rich in whole grains, fruits and vegetables, and lean proteins to naturally cut down on calories. Avoid sugary drinks and sodas to further trim your caloric intake. However, do not go below 1200 calories in a day as this will cause a drastic drop in your energy as well as nutritional deficiencies.


*3. Stay Away from ?White? Carbs:*


As far as possible, avoid consuming carbs that are white except after a work-out as they can cause weight gain. Such foods include rice, bread, cereal, potatoes, pasta and fried food. This is another simple tip on how to lose weight in 1 month you need to include.


*4. Eat Healthy Foods:*


Incorporate a balanced diet that provides your body with all the vital nutrients. The foods given below are suitable to form the part of a healthy lifestyle:


Leafy green vegetables like spinach, broccoli, lettuce, cabbage etc.
High fiber fruits like apples, bananas, pears and oranges
Low fat dairy products and milk substitutes like soy milk or rice milk
Complex carbs like brown rice, whole grain flour etc; you can also eat various types of grains like chia seeds, quinoa, buckwheat and hemp. Consume multigrain bread and wheat pasta instead of white ones.
Lean proteins like 95% lean red meat or skinless poultry, nuts, tofu, soy and egg whites
5. Avoid Unhealthy and Processed Foods:


*You can indulge once in a while but if you want to lose a significant amount of weight in a month, it is advisable to stay away from the following unhealthy food items given below:*


Sodas
Potato chips
Candies
White pasta, rice and bread
Foods having processed sugar or high fructose corn syrup
Energy drinks and creamy or sugary coffee
Processed foods
*6. Drink Plenty of Water:*


Ensure that you drink at least 8 glasses of water in a day. It not only detoxifies and hydrates your system but is a great substitute for sugary drinks like juices and sodas. Besides, drinking plenty of water keeps you full and you are less likely to have hunger cravings. You can try adding citrus slices of lemons, lime or orange to make an interesting drink without calories. Herbal teas such as green tea are also a great option. You can add chia seeds or other seeds that expand in water to impart a unique flavor.


*Exercise:*


*7. Squats:*


One exercise that can greatly support you in losing 10 pounds in a month is squats. It is a type of strength training exercise that can cause weight loss and it helps build lean muscle mass. Increase in muscle mass speeds up your metabolism, causing you to burn more calories. Squats work out almost all the muscles of the lower body. To obtain maximum results, ensure that you do at least 3 sets of 15 repetitions of squats each day.


*8. Cardio:*


Cardiovascular exercise, as the name suggests, improves your heart?s capacity to pump blood. This not only increases your metabolism but also exercises your entire body more effectively than certain weight training exercises like lifting weights that build muscle but do not work out your entire body.


*9. Walking:*


When we talk about exercise, it does not mean that you have to indulge in intensive workouts at the gym. Even a brisk walk is a good exercise that can help you lose 10 pounds in one month. On an average, a person weighing 150 pounds can lose around 600 calories with an hour of walking. Hence, to achieve your target weight loss of 2 pounds per week, you need to walk for 2 hours each day. The best part is you can break up your exercise into smaller sections if you cannot devote 2 hours at a stretch. You can perform a 120 minute chunk exercise by splitting it into 30 minutes blocks.


*10. Circuit Training:*


Circuit training is another way to lose weight. Circuit training is basically a combination of several exercises. Performing the same exercise for a particular period of time often becomes monotonous. Instead, you can do a number of different exercises for a shorter duration. For instance, you can do 5 minutes of walking accompanied by 2 sets of 15 repetitions of squats followed by 1 minute of rope jumping. This circuit training program can be repeated several times and gives you a more complete workout in a short time. It is a good option when you have limited time.


These 5 steps reveal the things you absolutely MUST AVOID if you want to slow the aging process, reclaim your health, lose weight at early, middle and old age, leave longer and achieve your ideal body. Thank for stopping by!


----------



## ARP-Kaito (Sep 18, 2019)

This is helpful.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 27, 2019)

ARP-Kaito said:


> This is helpful.



Thanks


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 8, 2019)

If you need to see faster results do as many jumping jacks as you can throughout the day. I do 60 - 6 sets of 10, every time after I go to the bathroom right there in front of the mirror.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 16, 2019)

Here's a model in general exercise plan you can pursue. The other two days of the week will be rest days.


Day 1 - Weight preparing


Day 2 - HIIT preparing


Day 3 - Weight preparing


Day 4 - HIIT preparing


Day 5 - Weight preparing


2. Sustenance Intake


Issue: You're either eating excessively or excessively little.

Amid my long periods of experience as a fitness coach I've seen that the majority of my customers who experienced difficulty losing gut fat shared different things for all intents and purpose that were keeping them from losing the fat.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 23, 2019)

High-intensity interval training is superior to low-intensity training because of higher:



Metabolic heart rate for longer than 24 hours after exercise.
Muscle insulin sensitivity.
Appetite suppression after exercise.
Levels of muscle fat oxidation.
Production of growth hormones including catecholamine (helps with fat mobilization).


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 5, 2020)

Belly fat is just a nuisance which makes our clothes tight It?s causee harm to our body various health organizations use BMI to classify body weight and observe the risk of several diseases related to heart and diabetes people with excess belly fat increase risk of their life of their own although to lose belly fat can be difficult but there are several things to reduce abdominal fat.


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Fat causes all kinds of problems yet most people just ignore until something happens- great tips -OD


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 13, 2020)

ordawg1 said:


> Fat causes all kinds of problems yet most people just ignore until something happens- great tips -OD



100% agreed! 

Here are 10 more tips (I follow) to lose weight even faster:


Eat a high-protein breakfast.
Avoid sugary drinks and fruit juice.
Drink water a half hour before meals.
Choose weight loss-friendly foods.
Eat soluble fiber.
Drink coffee or tea.
Eat mostly whole, unprocessed foods.
Eat your food slowly.

Here is a simple 3-step plan to lose weight fast.


Cut Back on Sugars and Starches
Eat Protein, Fat and Vegetables
Lift Weights 3 Times Per Week


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 20, 2020)

Lose weight belly: the 3-step plan
This is a 3-step plan with which you activate fat burning on your stomach. The plan looks like this:
Step 1: Avoid bad nutrition
Step 2: eat the right food
Step 3: reduce cortisol


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 27, 2020)

Say 5 minute walk generated 50 extra calories. During this walk of 5 minutes body could use only 20 calories. The balance of 30 calories was available to body and could not be again converted to FAT or Glucose reserves. This has to be used by vital organs resulting in high RMR.


That means that during the next 10 minutes our RMR could be as high as 3 calories per minute. It may not be that high since it will depend on how much energy was generated. I have no idea. But for sure, the body was energy positive keeping in view general feedback of the body after 5 minutes walk.


So if the person does 5 minute walk followed by 10 minutes of rest for 6 hours, his RMR rate will go as high as 1.5 calories for 24 hours.


That is burning 20 calories extra every 15 minutes for 6 hours ie 480 calories in 6 hours.


In the evening jog for 3 minutes followed with walking for 7 minutes. Do this for 1 hour. This will consume following calories -


Jogging - 3 x 6 x 6 = 108 calories


Walking - 7 x 6 x 4 = 168 calories


At night 3 hours of walk followed with rest. This will consume 240 calories.


Plus 0.5 x 1440 calories (due to increase in RMR) = 720 calories.


So total extra calories burned during day will be = 480 + 108 + 168 + 240 + 720 = 1716.


This is almost 0.5 pound weight loss every day or 15 pounds in a month.


That is 6.25 kg per month.


There is enough rest to avoid inflammation. So with 0 inflammation the possibility of not losing weight is 0.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2020)

Few changes to my lifestyle -
1) Eating clean home cooked meals - This by far is important not only to lose weight or fat but for a healthier lifestyle. Veggies with chicken/turkey or salad with an omelette are some regulars for lunch now.
2) HIIT or High Intensity Interval Training - Ever so grateful for my husband to introduce me to this and I'm hooked. I practice HIIT at least 4?5 times a week now.
3) I love soul cycle now and I try to get that class at least 2 times a week.
4) Long walks on days when I'm resting.
5) Being grateful for being able to exercise and cook and eat healthy while balancing a social life.
6) 80/20 rule - If I'm going to have a lavish spread for dinner, I skip breakfast and stick to smoothies for lunch just to balance it out.
7) Sleeping enough - at least 8 hours.
These pointers have helped me so much and in turn boosted my confidence which was on an all time low when I weighed over 80 kgs. Not offending anyone.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 24, 2020)

Have Patience . Trust the progress . Enhance your knowledge and starts learning how your body is responding i.e checking your resting heart rate , Making sure you wakes up fresh up in morning etc .


----------

